# Router timeout after 10min of inactivity



## Zenoxio (Jul 18, 2006)

My router will drop the connection if it's inactive for 10 minutes, it seems. So if I'm connected to telnet and there is no data send or received after 10 minutes, it'll drop (disconnected). I can't have this happen (for example, I'm coding on a shell using PuTTY and it'll disconnect me). I've heard this is an option on routers, so I want to fix (turn it off).

My router seems to be a RCA brand. The software seems to be Thomson. The router modem seems to be DCW725. I can't find the option, let alone finding my routers official homepage.


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Howdy Zenoxio...

I don't know anything about your router, but you might want to check to be sure that the network card itself isn't powering down...

Right click My Computer - Properties - Hardware tab - Device Manager, find your network card and double click on it. Click on the Power Management tab and see if it is checked for Windows to turn off the device to save power, if it is uncheck it then OK out of the screens, and see if it helps...

If not will have to wait around to see if someone comes along that knows that router...

*Edit to add*

Might want to check in the Telnet program to see if there are any settings to drop connection due to inactivity...


----------



## Zenoxio (Jul 18, 2006)

No, it's not my NIC and not telnet. This never happened until I got this new router.


----------



## paulb1 (Oct 1, 2006)

If it disconnects after a period of inactivity, I'd check the Idle Timeout settings within your router's configuration.


----------



## Zenoxio (Jul 18, 2006)

Like I said, I didn't see a setting like that at all.


----------



## Zenoxio (Jul 18, 2006)

Anyone?


----------



## The BOBS Fan (Nov 29, 2006)

Are you on dialup? Just a thought, but if it happens to work, then kudos to me! Isn't there a Windows setting that disconnects an idle connection? Seems to me I remember having to set an idle time factor. It could have been on Win 98 (or even 95).

TBF


----------



## Zenoxio (Jul 18, 2006)

No, I'm not on dialup. And it isn't a Windows setting, like I said it only happened after I got a new router.


----------



## Zenoxio (Jul 18, 2006)

Anyone?


----------



## Zenoxio (Jul 18, 2006)

Could anyone at least point me to the official homepage of the router (wherever I would go for this support)?


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

From the manual...

Thomson Inc.
10330 N. Meridian Street
Indianapolis, IN 46290
Telephone 580-634-0151

Manual click me

Scroll to bottom, click on user guide...


----------



## Zenoxio (Jul 18, 2006)

I saw nothing about what I'm looking for in the manual (I searched for "time").

Is there no way to contact them via email? Support form? No way online?


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Try...

[email protected]

Click me for linky

*edit*

Or here...

http://www.thomson.net/EN/Home/MiniSites/BAP/Telecom/EMAIL.htm

Or here again...

http://support.thomson-broadband.com/security/login.asp?item=31


----------



## Zenoxio (Jul 18, 2006)

For the second to last link, I don't see my router listed under the "DSL Modem type" (this isn't a DSL modem, so I think that link won't work).

The last link gave me this error on registering:


> Server object error 'ASP 0177 : 800401f3'
> 
> Server.CreateObject Failed
> 
> ...


I guess I'll try the email...


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

*shrugs*

Don't know, maybe something up with their web page...

Just trying to help you out with some links...


Like I said...I don't know anything about this piece of equipment, if it were mine I'd return it and get something that works, or something that I could get some sort of tech support on...

But...that's just me...


----------



## Zenoxio (Jul 18, 2006)

I can't return it because my ISP will only let me use whatever they have. And this is the only one they have that'll support this one thing that I need for my Xbox 360 to work properly.


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Zenoxio said:


> I can't return it because my ISP will only let me use whatever they have. And this is the only one they have that'll support this one thing that I need for my Xbox 360 to work properly.


Your ISP provided this router ???????

If so then contact them...


----------



## Zenoxio (Jul 18, 2006)

Okay I talked to my ISP. They have no idea how to disable this timeout. It's been months since I emailed [email protected] and I have yet to get a response.

I really need this fixed.


----------



## Zenoxio (Jul 18, 2006)

Okay I replaced the router with a new one (same model) and I still have this problem.

So it's wasn't a defective router.


----------



## Zenoxio (Jul 18, 2006)

Well I found this:
http://www.macosxhints.com/article.php?story=20040614094333567

Sigh, there better be a way to fix this.


----------



## Zenoxio (Jul 18, 2006)

Well, my ISP is no help. They have no idea about it, and when I went to bring the router back to get a new router... all they have is the same router to replace it with.


----------

